# Gorgeous stallion :)



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

What a hunk!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

:shock: Man, what a looker!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! Gorgeous doesnt even cover half of it!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I love how she is smiling in every picture!! They are a great pair and wow he is gorgeous!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yummy! I think those jumps should be jacked up a few feet


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> Yummy! I think those jumps should be jacked up a few feet


Lol that's what I said, but he's only been jumping for about two weeks so she didn't want to rush him... He's a stunning boy, I wish I could secretly breed one of my mares to him :lol:


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have to change my shirt I just drooled all over it....


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW!!!!! he is GORGEOUS :O......ihe has got a beautiful,honest jump


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! I agree with what someone said earlier-- what a hunk!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I have to say, this is the first White horse I have seen SHINE. I even googled a while back seeing if you can make a light grey horse coat shine, but it appeared not. He has given me a goal with my gelding.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

*drool* absolutely STUNNING =)


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

He's a dream! I can just picture wings on him.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*drool* I need a new bucket to put under my chin! He's amazing!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't stop coming back to look at this guy. This is what a stallion should look like. A good, useful sort, with solid conformation and a _job_.


----------



## becca1584 (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow he's really stunning!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I echo these sentiments, he is awesome!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow.....Amazing! I can't even describe how gorgeous that horse is!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Ohh là là!!!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

He's huge!! I agree with the statement "What a hunk!"


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He is stunning isn't he? Lol... I swear I'm going to release my mares into his field in the night, the foal would be beautiful! I'm going to get more pics of him possibly today


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not usually a fan of Friesian crosses but he is sure nice to look at!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

wow! love him soooo much!!!!


----------

